# Tayda package



## chongmagic (Feb 3, 2020)

So I had a good stock of replacement parts coming today and even though DHL said it was delivered, nothing was there. End to a perfect day.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 3, 2020)

That’s brutal. Never had it happen to me, I don’t live in an area inundated with porch pirates though.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 3, 2020)

That totally blows.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 3, 2020)

I have a camera, and was home when it says they dropped it off. Never saw a truck.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 3, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I have a camera, and was home when it says they dropped it off. Never saw a truck.



Even worse. I’ve had that happen too, showed up the next day.


----------



## HamishR (Feb 3, 2020)

Yup - I've had that happen and the package turned up the next day.


----------



## eaglehat (Feb 3, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Even worse. I’ve had that happen too, showed up the next day.


This has also inexplicably happened to me several times from various delivery services, including USPS.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 3, 2020)

It’s probably the employee trying to make their  insane daily quota or something, so they mark it delivered


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 3, 2020)

As long as I get it, not a big deal. Maybe the universe telling me I need a break from pedals for a day.


----------



## Robert (Feb 4, 2020)

The last big shipment of PCBs was delivered and signed for by a person I do not know.   

It took almost an entire day of phone calls, but they finally went and retrieved the package from the _wrong _address and delivered it.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 4, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> As long as I get it, not a big deal. Maybe the universe telling me I need a break from pedals for a day.


No Chongmatic for a day !!!!!
Damn DHL !!!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 4, 2020)

music6000 said:


> No Chongmatic for a day !!!!!
> Damn DHL !!!



Oh the humanity!


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 4, 2020)

I've had a few issues like this lately. One was my postal carrier signing that I refused a package, when in reality I had watched as he fumbled around in the back of his truck, looked exasperated, and then drove away without delivering anything (my home office has a window facing the street). Another time a friend mailed me a package that simply seemed to disappear at my local PO for about two weeks, though the tracking said "out for delivery", and only arrived after I had made several phone calls and opened a claim.

Usually my Tayda deliveries are fulfilled by a DHL driver, which is interesting because from what I can tell we don't have any kind of DHL hub here - they must drive here from Chicago (over a 100 miles from me). Sometimes it is delivered by a nondescript white van. I always get notifications that I need to sign for my deliveries from them, but I never have, nor have they ever asked.

My last Tayda order was supposed to include half a dozen LM833 chips, but the little pink baggie only had some zener diodes in it. no chips.


----------



## Iceman53 (Feb 4, 2020)

Did you check with your neighbors?  I've had stuff delivered to the neighbors that said was delivered to my house.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 4, 2020)

Unfortunately I have to sign for the DHL delivery, or find the form on my door that I sign to get it delivered the next day without the signature.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 4, 2020)

Iceman53 said:


> Did you check with your neighbors?  I've had stuff delivered to the neighbors that said was delivered to my house.



Yeah I did, and unfortunately no one has it thus far


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a case open with DHL, still no sign of the package. I am not sure of what the recourse will be, but it was $70 worth of parts and I am a little leary to use DHL again. Tayda has an option to use FedEx for me, and it is a dollar more. I may go that route in the future.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 5, 2020)

I always use the registered mail option. It's slower and cost a bit more but I never have to pay customs charges on small packages. The DHL always gets me a 30-40 CAD$ charge :/


----------



## Dali (Feb 5, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> I always use the registered mail option. It's slower and cost a bit more but I never have to pay customs charges on small packages. The DHL always gets me a 30-40 CAD$ charge :/


I feel your pain. I once got 55$ CAD (42 USD) custom charge from DHL on a 176$ USD order.

I use normal postal service now and hope it takes less than a month... I'm currently still waiting for an order places January 14th...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 5, 2020)

My last Tayda order shipped Jan 8 and it just showed up yesterday. Sometimes it shows up in 2 weeks which is nice haha


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dali said:


> I feel your pain. I once got 55$ CAD (42 USD) custom charge from DHL on a 176$ USD order.
> 
> I use normal postal service now and hope it takes less than a month... I'm currently still waiting for an order places January 14th...


 In my experience even on registered mail if it's a big order you might get hit by a custom fee , but if I remember correctly it's way less expensive thant a DHL one. I believe Canada Post it's pretty much random but DHL every order got hit by customs :x


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 5, 2020)

So DHL called me and said they would deliver my package today, and would get this resolved. So how do they know where it is at?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 5, 2020)

Either way it isn’t lost, shit happens ?‍♂️


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 5, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Either way it isn’t lost, shit happens ?‍♂️



If it shows up lol.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> If it shows up lol.


Is there a Happy Ending yet?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Is there a Happy Ending yet?



No, no package yet. Not sure I will ever get it at this point.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 6, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> No, no package yet. Not sure I will ever get it at this point.


I’ve never had a problem with Tayda before and I’ve bought a lot of stuff from them... I’ve been buying from them since 2013... that’s crazy


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I’ve never had a problem with Tayda before and I’ve bought a lot of stuff from them... I’ve been buying from them since 2013... that’s crazy



I have never had an issue either, and I have bought quite a bit from Tayda. Tayda is always fast and packages their stuff great, never had an issue with DHL before either.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> So DHL called me and said they would deliver my package today, and would get this resolved. So how do they know where it is at?


Any Update?


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 6, 2020)

yes please keep us updated ?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 6, 2020)

Got a call from DHL about an hour ago, they have opened a case to try and find the package. Basically they call and ask if it has shown up yet, I say no, then they say they will call me tomorrow. Maybe they figure the customer will get tired of being called and just forget about it.


----------



## Dali (Feb 7, 2020)

I received half my Tayda order today from Poste Canada.  I was not expecting any delivery, considering we got 1 foot of snow!

Sadly, it was the half with only enclosures, jacks and switches.

All the pieces I really need are in the second package, strangely sent the same day... 

I'm not trying to piss off @chongmagic


----------



## Keith (Feb 7, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> My last Tayda order shipped Jan 8 and it just showed up yesterday. Sometimes it shows up in 2 weeks which is nice haha


yea it sits for like a week with absoloutly no movement then you complain and the next day its moving lol


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 7, 2020)

Mine magically showed up today. It was at my neighbor's house and I am not sure if it was delivered today or it had been sent there in the first place. I did look on their front porch the day it was supposedly delivered and it wasn't there.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 7, 2020)

Chongmagic, So after some distractions, Full Automation is Back up & Running!!!


----------



## Jbanks (Feb 7, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Mine magically showed up today. It was at my neighbor's house and I am not sure if it was delivered today or it had been sent there in the first place. I did look on their front porch the day it was supposedly delivered and it wasn't there.



I’ll expect no less than 5 pedals from you this weekend now...glad you found your package. I’ve had that happen with DHL where it said delivered even though it wasn’t. But only once in a blue moon. Glad it worked itself out.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 8, 2020)

Glad you're back on track!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 8, 2020)

I got two done. Lol


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 8, 2020)

Glad you received your package ! 

I had Fedx want me to sign for a empty box the other day....my look kinda scared the young delivery guy..

Return to sender...

Mike


----------

